# Firstload - Mahnung



## MoneFö (15 Dezember 2010)

Habe heute eine Mahnung von Firstload bekommen,
sehe ich heute zumindest erst. Wir waren da nicht und wissen von nichts.

Hmmm, die wollten sogar von meinem Mann angeblich was abbuchen,was nicht ging. Klar wir haben jetzt auch ein gemeinsames Konto. Das Konto von meinem Mann gibt es nicht mehr. Das gemeinsame ist gedeckt. Aber wir wissen nicht was wir da zahlen sollen.

Ist das ein bekanntes Problem?
----------------------------------------------------
Sie haben unsere Dienstleistung bestellt und wir haben daraufhin versucht, wie 
von Ihnen gewünscht, von Ihrem Konto den offenen Betrag abzubuchen. Leider haben 
Sie jedoch unsere Abbuchung bei Ihrer Bank rückgängig gemacht oder Ihr Konto 
wies nicht die erforderliche Deckung auf.

Ihr Zugang wurde gesperrt, bis wir einen Zahlungseingang feststellen.

Bitte nehmen Sie diese Mahnung ernst, es ist der einzige Weg, der Sie vor hohen 
Inkasso- und Anwaltsgebühren bewahrt. Bitte führen Sie daher die Überweisung 
prompt durch.

Der offene Betrag in Höhe von EUR 94.80 ist auf folgendes Konto zu überweisen:


----------



## Goblin (15 Dezember 2010)

*AW: Firstload - Mahnung*

Da hat sich wohl jemand mit den Daten Deines Mannes angemeldet. Ihr wart es nicht,also ist die Sache für euch erledigt. Firstload muss herrausfinden wer es wahr. Wer eine Forderung hat muss die auch beweisen



> Aber wir wissen nicht was wir da zahlen sollen


Müsst ihr auch nicht wissen. Ist alles nicht euer Problem. Firstload hat dafür zu sorgen das nicht jeder jeden einfach so anmelden kann


----------



## MoneFö (16 Dezember 2010)

*AW: Firstload - Mahnung*

Danke für Deine Antwort.
Also ich weiss jetzt auch nicht.
Geht es noch anderen so?
Wir gehen heute zur Bank und fragen ob die versucht haben was abzubuchen bei dem alten Konto meines mannes. Aber kann gar nicht sein das alles, weil wir die Bankdaten mit Sicherheit nicht gegeben haben.:wall:
Hasse sowas.


----------



## Rüdiger Kunz (16 Dezember 2010)

*AW: Firstload - Mahnung*

:kick:

[_Selfedit_]


----------



## MoneFö (16 Dezember 2010)

*AW: Firstload - Mahnung*

Sie haben unsere Dienstleistung bestellt und wir haben daraufhin versucht, wie 
von Ihnen gewünscht, von Ihrem Konto den offenen Betrag abzubuchen. Leider haben 
Sie jedoch unsere Abbuchung bei Ihrer Bank rückgängig gemacht oder Ihr Konto 
wies nicht die erforderliche Deckung auf

Die schreiben wir hätten gewünscht, dass die Bankeinzug machen. Stimmt schon mal nicht und rückgängig haben wir nichts gemacht und auch das Konto ist gedeckt.
:-?


----------



## Reducal (16 Dezember 2010)

*AW: Firstload - Mahnung*

Ups, Rüdiger hat sich da getäuscht. Natürlich macht Firstload Laschriftverfahren.

@ ManeFö, im Fall deines Mannes hat der Nutzer von Firstload die Daten deines Mannes angegeben aber eine fremde/falsche Kontonummer. Deshalb die Aussage mit dem nicht gedeckten Konto. Das hat mit eurem Konto nichts zu tun.


----------



## Ghost 2007 (17 Dezember 2010)

*AW: Firstload - Mahnung*

Hmm, es scheint so, als ob Ihr irgendjemanden aufs Äußerste gereizt habt:

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/allgemeines/61868-targobank-dubioser-mahnbescheid.html

und

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/allgemeines/60522-probenexpress-dubioese-mahnung.html

Das sieht so aus, als ob Euch dieser 'Jemand' einfach nur schädigen oder Ärger an den Hals wünschen will...

Ihr solltet mal nachdenken, wen Ihr dermaßen 'gereitzt' habt, dass er/sie so eine Wut auf Euch hat


----------



## MoneFö (17 Dezember 2010)

*AW: Firstload - Mahnung*

Keine Ahnung wer das sein könnte.
Auf jeden Fall steht bei den Mahn-Mails keine Addy oder Nummer wohin man sich wenden kann. Ich denke das es nicht mal Firstload selber ist. Haben ja öfter solchen Ärger, hast Du richtig erkannt. Ständig kommt was und dann ist am Ende nichts, nur heisse Luft. Aber mich regt sowas schlimm auf, wo ich auch unter starken Panikattaken leide. Mein Herz tut in letzter Zeit schon genug weh und der Puls rast.


----------



## Goblin (17 Dezember 2010)

*AW: Firstload - Mahnung*



> Auf jeden Fall steht bei den Mahn-Mails keine Addy oder Nummer wohin man sich wenden kann.


 
Warum willste denn da anrufen ? 
Brieffreundschaft oder nicht - Wie reagieren auf Rechnung und Mahnung?

Es ist alles nicht euer Problem. Wenn die Tips hier net reichen,ab zum Anwalt oder zur Verbrauerzentrale. Rechtsberatung ist hier verboten


----------



## MoneFö (17 Dezember 2010)

*AW: Firstload - Mahnung*

Ja so werde ich es auch machen.
Aber ich warte auf echte Briefe, dann reagieren wir.
Danke Euch.


----------



## Goblin (17 Dezember 2010)

*AW: Firstload - Mahnung*

Reagieren muss man erst wenn ein Gerichtlicher Mahnbescheid kommt Mahnbescheid: Dichtung und Wahrheit: computerbetrug.de und dialerschutz.de


----------

